# Buying used B15...



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello, so i´m about to switch my B13 GA16DE for a used B15 with QG18 or QR25 engine... now i wonder which to choose... any comments on these? 

The options i have are Sentras GXE or SE-R both normal and Spec-V... all from 85k miles to 170k miles... from 2000 to 2005. what would be the best option? (i like engine performance when i want it and not so much fuel expense when driving in the city...) any issues i should take care of? 

Also, i found this page with engine details... also for the HR engines used in Nissan Platina and Tiida.. : Engines 

But can´t find any info about QR25... 

Thanks!
Sergio.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if those are your options, I'd look at used hondas. Seriously, you'll be disappointed in the lack of reliability of either the QG18 or especially the QR25.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> if those are your options, I'd look at used hondas. Seriously, you'll be disappointed in the lack of reliability of either the QG18 or especially the QR25.


Is it that radical? i mean, i have never been an honda guy, i like the sentra line more than hondas, new civic is nice but expensive here. 

So, what do you suggest? i can get a Sentra SE 2002 with an SR20 on it but it lacks the valve timing control and electronic things the new engines has... i have heard these QG´s pulls nice at about 3500 rpms and has way better mpg than normal SR´s or GA´s...

what do you mean by "reliability"? are they faulty engines? 

Thanks.
Sergio.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Buying a QR25 with over 85,000 miles is like buying a time bomb. It's gonna go, you just don't know when. The QG18DE is sort of the same way.

The SR20 is far more reliable and bulletproof than any QG18 or QR25 powered car ever will be. As far as I know, there was no 2002 SER with an SR20. Maybe a plusar, but not a 2002 sentra. 

I was never a honda guy either until I owned 3 of 'em. There's a lot to be said about the number of older hondas still on the road today.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Buying a QR25 with over 85,000 miles is like buying a time bomb. It's gonna go, you just don't know when. The QG18DE is sort of the same way.
> 
> The SR20 is far more reliable and bulletproof than any QG18 or QR25 powered car ever will be. As far as I know, there was no 2002 SER with an SR20. Maybe a plusar, but not a 2002 sentra.
> 
> I was never a honda guy either until I owned 3 of 'em. There's a lot to be said about the number of older hondas still on the road today.


Indeed, its a Sentra B15 SE 2001... it has an SR20DE inside... have it in front of me right now... the SE-R B15 has the QR25... 

Good... well, let me think about that for a while then... this SE could be an option then...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 2001 SE is a good car. the roller rocker SR20 in it is a good motor.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> the 2001 SE is a good car. the roller rocker SR20 in it is a good motor.


Good... spent the weekend searching cars... found a couple of SE with SR20 on it... did´t realize on the engine block but is it true the new block is made of aluminum? also found some 1.8S Sentras, what the "S" stands for?

After that, three where with CE light on, one with loopy idle, one with tach problems (not working) so first buy after getting the car is an OBDII scanner...  

(the SE-R still tempts me a lot....)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

S is just a trim level.

SR20's are all aluminum blocks. Sand-cast aluminum. Anyone that tells you an SR20 is iron block is wrong or thinks their KA24 is an SR20 

Don't buy any car with a check engine light. Chances are expensive sensors need to be replaced.

This is precisely why I recommend a honda. a QR25 with over 85k miles on it is gonna take a major dump on you.


----------



## FUBAR1O2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Buy a 2000 or 2001 sr20de. Make sure its Premium Package.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

FUBAR1O2 said:


> Buy a 2000 or 2001 sr20de. Make sure its Premium Package.


Ok, what do you mean by premium package? no matter what SE i get, it won´t have ABS or LSD unless it´s an spec-v right?


----------



## FUBAR1O2 (Sep 19, 2009)

SergioCR said:


> Ok, what do you mean by premium package? no matter what SE i get, it won´t have ABS or LSD unless it´s an spec-v right?


The premium package b15s came with 16 in rims, LSD transmission, spoiler, sunroof, better stereo system. The ABS option is optional. I am not even sure if you need premium package to have ABS. I think any 2000 or 2001 SE could have ABS. I have 2001 SE Premium Package but without ABS. I think the best think about Premium Package is the LSD Transmission.


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

I just bought a 04 QG18de 1.8S sentra w/ 61k miles for 6K and its soild a little slow compared to my 93 SR20DET but way smoother. the crankshaft sensor A just went bad but its a recall so no cost to me. my bro has a 02 GXE QG18DE that won 1st place 6 times at car shows and its not fast, runs perfect and no problems and he had a 04 QR25DE SE-R spec V that he turbocharged w/ over 90k miles with no issues, only turbo issues in the beginning. 3 simple things to cure a QR25DE, 1 make sure the red threadlocker is put on the butterfly screws in the throttle it was a recall should be done and easy to do if not. 2 change the stock exhaust header to get rid of the precat so it doesn't damage the engine at high miles, no big deal if you wanted the car to go faster anyways, and 3 if your going to drive the car hard do the balancer shaft removal, there is a kit its easy my bro did it as a college student when he didn't know shit about cars. thats all you have to do and just be smart by changing the fluids as needed such as oil and redline mT90 GL4 for the trans, coolant flushes as needed and you won't have issues.

the SR20de is an interesting motor but its getting old and its time to move on. I had way more expensive problems with my SR20DET, it was eating my wallet literly.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

MT90 is too thin. Most people with nissans mix MTL and MT90. On my turbo nissans, especially the SR20, I ran redline heavy shockproof in the trans. Poured like molasses, but shifted SO SMOOTH once the trans warmed up.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*Finally...*

Well, update here... 

After checking almost all B15´s available here in Costa Rica for sale(i really enjoyed the process and got a good knowledge about common problems also) finally found one that i liked so, now i´m the proud owner of a 2003 Nissan Sentra Spec-V.

As for any used car, it has it´s things, i kinda feel like engine mounts have to be replaced but after that it´s a very nice car... 

Now i need to do the full fluids change (just in case) and check the common QR25DE problems as documented here at the forum. 

What i also liked about it is that the engine was replaced in USA (i don´t know how good that is anyway.... probably the original engine failed and got swapped with the recall) it has a factory refurbished engine built in 2007 with a serial number on a metal sticker from Nissan. (better that repaired in Costa Rica for some smartass mechanic that knows nothing about new engines and believe me, thats common here)

Car has been in Costa Rica since 2009 with no problems, everything is stock except for a K&N air filter, 65K miles on speedometer. 

My first impression on these new engines is that they are a lot more "electronic" than my old GA and they have been built to give the most engine power at low rpm´s, there´s no need to pull it over 6000rpm and i really like the car "look and feel", it´s solid and very stable, no check engine lights, steady idle. 

Well, i hope i don´t get any problems with it, with good maintenance and know-how of common situations it should be fine 

Sergio.


----------

